
Austin, Denver and Detroit: Good Places for a Software Engineer Looking for a Job - charlysl
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/austin-denver-and-detroit-are-good-places-to-be-a-software-engineer-looking-for-a-job
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433312)

100+ points and comments

